# Atticus: 8/6/00--8/21/12



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

To all our friends:

We awoke this morning and found that Atticus' condition had worsened. We had to literally force him to take a few tidbits of chicken laced with his normal heart and pain meds. He refused breakfast. We took him outside and noted he had diarrhea. He had a lot of difficulty in getting up and getting around. It was time.

He had a two-week checkup at the vet today. We took him in; the nurse said they would run his normal CBC, etc. then the vet would see us. Atticus lay spread-eagle on the floor and had to be assisted to a standing position. He had difficulty keeping his balance on the floor--a condition which he never had before.

Normally it takes about 40 minutes or more for the tests to be taken, run and read by the vet. Less than 5 minutes after Atticus went in, the nurse came out and said the vet wanted to talk to us. We knew.

Our vet said he had not run any tests yet--given Atticus' deteriorating condition. He said there were no more options. Our family vet who has Goldens herself, had offered to euthanize Atticus at our home. We called and found out that she was in Virginia for the next 4 days. We agreed that Atticus could pass to the Bridge here. At 1:55 PM, Atticus slipped away from us. He died in our arms, surrounded by lots of love, hugs and tears.

Everyone says their dog was perfect. Atticus certainly should be at the top of the list. His perfect demeanor, quiet ways and boundless love couldn't be matched. He was the perfect Golden.

Our two other Goldens sense that something is very wrong. One of their own has not returned. We've hugged them most of the night. I pray that the holes in our hearts will heal in the coming months--right now, I think that will be an impossible task.

God Bless All of You for your support. I hope I can return the favor some day.

This is the first dog I've ever owned--the first 'companion' I've ever had. 

Rest in Peace, Atticus The Perfect Dog

Scott Jones


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
May the days ahead ease the pain and try to remember the good times.
Take care.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry to hear of Atticus' passing. I hope you find comfort that he made that transition with those he loved the most right there. Wishing you healing, strength and peace. Hugs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I share your heartbreak tonight.
Atticus was so loved, and he knew it. Lucky we are to share the lives of such special souls, even for as short a time as we are graced.

Godspeed, Atticus.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I was thinking about you guys today...so so so sorry for your loss - take care of yourself and the other goldens.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.

RIP Atticus...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sad to hear this. It just was his time. I know you're hurting now for a lot of reasons. I hope your family (including the other dogs) can help ease your pain.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Atticus....

RIP sweet boy!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

run free, sweet boy, run free


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Atticus. He will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet boy!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Atticus. 
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet boy, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of your sweet boy Atticus


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry. Your guy left this world knowing he was loved so very much. 

yes, over time the pain lessens, but you will always miss and love him he is in the company now of many great goldens from this forum alone.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear about Atticus

Rest In Peace Atticus


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

AtticusJordie, I'm sorry for your loss... I thought about you all day long. When I saw your thread pop up on the home page I just gulped... May you find eventual comfort. The days ahead will not be easy, I won't lie to you and tell you that they will be. They will be rough and restless. You will constantly think about Atticus, the same as I did my Penny. These Golden pups just fill your heart to become your hearts keepers. It's hard to shrug them off of your heart. Your heart will eventually heal though, but there will be times, even years later, that you will think of Atticus and your heart will hurt. Somehow, though, you'll rejoice in that pain for it is a reminder allowing you to know that it was an absolute privilege to have had the chance to love Atticus and to have been his person. I still can't think of my past Goldens and not tear up a bit, but then I eventually smile and think about those great times that we had together. Goldens have an innate way of become your fur-kids and it feels as if you've lost a child with their passing. AtticusJordie, if you need anything at all I am completely here for you, just im me and I will send you my cell number so that we can talk. I found it hard to talk about loosing Penny and Leia after they went to the bridge because nobody understood the pain of loosing a Golden-baby. So, I mean it, if you need anything at all... I am here. I hope that you can rest tonight, and that the difficult grieving process that will happen will happen gently. 

God speed Atticus, I know that Penny and Leia and all the other Goldens that have passed on are all up there waiting to play will you. Play hard little bud, play on! Have fun up there in those clouds.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Atticus


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly Atticus, you were much loved.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I am so deeply sorry for your lost.

Keep your hearts warm knowing that Atticus is now running young and free once again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So very sad and sorry about your loss of Atticus. I cannot understand why dog-time is so brief& fleeting, except that it is also pure of heart. I am not sure if it help that so many of us can sure our tears with yours when it comes to losing a golden heart dog, but for sure the pain of it is severe. Run free, Atticus. You wil be remembered.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atticus*

I am so very sorry about Atticus!
Rest in peace dear boy-he is with all of our pets at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the loss of Atticus. May he live on forever in your hearts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. Atticus was loved deeply and you gave him the ultimate gift of freedom from pain. It will take time to heal. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of Atticus. He knew how loved he was and you gave him the final gift of love by freeing him from his pain. Sending you lots of strength for the coming days. Remember that he'll always be watching over you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you my friends.

It hurts almost unbearably, but it seems Atticus' passing was as good as can be - surrounded by love as he has been all his life. His pain has ended and yours has begun. With time you will be able to remember him with less tears and more smiles, but I know he took a piece of you guys' heart with him.
]]
LOve and hugs to all of you. Atticus was special and he had some special Dads too.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about your boy Atticus. You did everything you could for him which I hope gives you some comfort. It hurts so much when they're gone because we love them so much.

Please know I'm thinking about all of you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

With tears in my eyes - sending you healing thoughts and prayers while you cope with your terrible loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Atticus, my heart goes out to you during this sad time. 
He knew he was loved.

I hope time will ease your pain and you will find peace. 

Godspeed Atticus


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry, your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Scott and David I am so sorry for your loss. May the good loving memories of Atticus's life soften your grief. 
Run whole and free Atticus until you can meet up again.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your heartache. It is when you truly love another that your heart hurts like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of Atticus's passing. Keep hugging your other goldens, they need it, too. 

Sounds like Atticus did give you the sign you needed.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My heart aches for you all. Atticus was SO blessed to have been loved so much. I am so sorry for your loss--my thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I just posted on your update before I saw this. So so very sorry for Atticus. RIP sweet boy. Strength & peace to you.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Scott I am so sorry to read this. Each dog claims a part of our heart that is their's till WE die. I am afraid the hole will always be there but over time you will learn how to live despite it. A small price we pay when measured against the joy they bring us during their short time here. Below is a link that I often visit and find some comfort in at time such as this. I can only hope you and yours can do the same. 
Rest well and play hard at the Bridge sweet Atticus till your family joins you there to cross over with you.

*THE STAR*


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. Atticus has many friends across the bridge to show him the best places to run and play.
Peace to your heart.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Blessings to all of you who responded. I tried to thank each of you individually but some of the "thank" buttons didn't work--my apologies.

It's been a shi**y day--yeah, I expected that. My partner brought Atticus's ashes home this afternoon. We've had lockets made to carry some of his ashes with us always. We're making a list of places to spread his ashes and are planning a memorial near our cabin where he and a friends yellow lab used to romp and play. 

As the days wear on, I'll post some stories of Atticus and if I can remember how to upload photos, I'll post a few of them, too.

thanks again for being there for Atticus, David and I. You guys are super!

God Bless,

Scotty


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so very sorry for your loss....hope time softens the heartache for you and David...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My thoughts are with you on this hard day... RIP sweet Atticus. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Atticus has passed, but glad he was surrounded by his loving family. Our thoughts are with you all.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You shared 12 great years with Atticus and he'll forever hold a special place in your heart. I'll hug my doggy a little tighter tonight.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. I remember well how gut wrenching it is. You will be in our thoughts in the tough days ahead.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Run with the Wind Atticus, Run with the Wind! Fill the Hole in your Heart with Memories...be at peace.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

I will be thinking of you, so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to let them go.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of Atticus' passing. It's never easy but I hope you find the joy Atticus gave you over the years outweighs the pain you now feel.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking of you guys and the goldens. One day at a time.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.
Godspeed Atticus.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am just catching up now, I am out of town on business. My heart breaks for you guys. Atticus lived a full life brimming with love. We never have them long enough. May your happy memories get you through this difficult time. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm terribly sorry Scotty. Your post about perfect Atticus brought me to tears. I am so sorry for the pain you are going through. Holding good thoughts for you and David... so much love.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you. Rest in peace dear Atticus.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Scott, I am so sorry to read this, unfortunately I don't get on the forum as often as I used to. You had some wonderful years with your boy and I hope that the happy memories together will soon replace the pain you feel in his loss.
He was very fortunate, as were you, to know such great love.
Kathi


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Scotty and David, my heartfelt condolences on losing your Atticus. You all had a wonderful life together, and you'll meet again. But the missing him is so darned tough in the meantime.....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry.

Peace Be With You.


----------

